# Tips on how to get the best response to your threads ...



## Shaun (4 Oct 2017)

If you think about search engines when composing your thread, you will almost certainly get more people to read it.

*Tip 1 - Compose the title with Google in mind and use KEY words related to your post*

Don’t assume that your audience is limited to readers of CycleChat.

Many people arrive at CycleChat because one of our threads appears in their Google search results. Your thread title is important because:

it contains the text which matches their search query and
it's the big text they see in the search results - the text they click on
Here is an example.

Say you want to start a discussion about the difference between two Specialized Crosstrail bikes, the Elite and Disc models.

This thread in _Bikes and Buying Advice - What Bike?_ forum has the title *Please can you tell me the difference between the following two bikes...*

And if people search for
*Please can you tell me the difference between the following two bikes...*
Then this thread is shown on the first page of Google’s results.








But the thread is about Specialized bikes and wanting feedback for two different models, and someone searching on Google is more more likely to use those key words to find what they want, for example:

*Specialized Crosstrail Elite vs Specialized Crosstrail Disc 2017*

And if you do that search the CycleChat thread isn't in the results.

So think about adding KEY words and phrases to your thread titles that people will naturally search for when looking on Google. Think about how you would search Google, and use that as part of your thread title.

Further examples:

Any good?




*Specialized Allez DSW SL Sprint Comp 2017 Road Bike - Any good?*





Hotel




*Any experience of taking your bike into a hotel? Being told no on Health and Safety grounds*





Panniers




*Panniers for rear rack for commute to and from work in all weathers. Any recommendations?*





-----------

*Tip 2 - Don’t assume the forum title will be included in your thread title*

There may be a temptation to assume that a discussion about cycling around Anglesey in the _Touring and Adventure Cycling _forum will not require the word ‘Touring’ in the title. But when viewed on Google, the forum title is not shown. So if you want the relevant people (those interest in bike touring) to find your thread, then include _Touring_ in the title, like so: *Touring* around *Anglesey* in a day - can it be done?

-----------

*Tip 3 - Try to avoid spelling mistakes*

Incorrectly spelled words will reduce the likelihood that people will find your thread.

Most browsers have spell checkers in them these days, so it is worth taking a bit of time to fix any misspelled words if you can.

-----------

*Tip 4 - Try to repeat the key words from the title in the message body*

Google likes it when the key words are in the body of the page as well as the title.

In the above example, the message contains the key words ‘Specialized’, ‘Crosstrail’, 'Elite' and ‘Disc’, so that’s a good job. If there are any additional key words which you think might help, then try to work them in to your message.


These tips should help your threads appears nearer the top of Googles search results, which is good for you and good for CycleChat.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

